# Ukraine Parliament break into brawl,egg throwing,smoke bombs over Russian base



## CougarKing (27 Apr 2010)

op:

Associated Press link



> KIEV, Ukraine – *The speaker of Ukraine's parliament huddled under umbrellas as eggs rained down and smoke bombs filled the chamber with an acrid cloud. Then the lawmakers attacked each other, punching and brawling in the aisles.
> 
> The chaos erupted Tuesday as parliament approved a treaty allowing Russia to extend the lease on a naval base in a Ukrainian port on the Black Sea until 2042 — a move bitterly opposed by pro-Western lawmakers. Ukraine would get cheap natural gas from Russia in exchange.*
> Russia's influence in Ukraine has surged since the February election victory of pro-Kremlin President Viktor Yanukovych, infuriating Ukrainians who resent Moscow's influence and inflaming the violent passions that plague the politics of the former Soviet republic.
> ...


----------



## pbi (27 Apr 2010)

....and Russia begins to re-assert itself. (this time under the White Eagle instead of the Hammer and Sickle)

There's nothing as dangerous as a pissed-off, once-great bully who is burning with shame and vengeance about being kicked in the corner. He's even more dangerous when he sees the little neighborhood kids he used to beat up and rob of their lunch money, making rude faces at him as they get on with their lives.

We haven't heard the last of "Russia Resurgent" yet.

Cheers


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Apr 2010)

pbi said:
			
		

> ....and Russia begins to re-assert itself. (this time under the White Eagle instead of the Hammer and Sickle)
> 
> There's nothing as dangerous as a pissed-off, once-great bully who is burning with shame and vengeance about being kicked in the corner. He's even more dangerous when he sees the little neighborhood kids he used to beat up and rob of their lunch money, making rude faces at him as they get on with their lives.
> 
> ...



I concur. Putin never really gave up power, despite what their "elections" said.


----------



## pbi (27 Apr 2010)

Mid Aged Silverback said:
			
		

> I concur. Putin never really gave up power, despite what their "elections" said.



 And Russia has never given up its dreams of greatness. I've never visited Russia, but from what I've read, and heard from people who have been there, it strikes me as a sort of paranoid xenophobic society run through with corruption, incompetence and ineffectiveness, all under a phony veneer of 21st century glitz. Boiling under this is almost irrational nationalism that, it seems, is easily stirred up in ugly forms such as anti-Semitism. There seems to be a brutal streak that runs through their society, their politics, and the way they've traditionally dealt with their neighbours and with the world. Being in second (or, more likely, third) place must be absolutely galling for them.

Cheers


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Apr 2010)

PM Inbound pbi


----------

